# Lab medical problem



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 2 year old yellow lab, i noticed about a week ago he really had a shortness of breath and was really panting alot after we threw the bumper, 10 times or so, i thought maybe it was because of the heat becuase he got hosed off, came in the house and was fine after a bit. Well i had him out tonight and we played for a bit in the field he was really hot and panting so i thought id let him lay in the water and cool off. He just layed there, almost fell over a few times. and then wouldnt get up to leave, his panting was under control but he is having trouble walking. He is staggering a bit and limping, he isnt not wimpering or biting at his hips though. Any ideas, he does not appear to be in any pain. He is laying in the bedroom, and im not sure what to do. I cant afford to take him in and spend a grand on xrays and whatnot. a couple hundred dollar visit i can handle. Any ideas or input.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd definately get him into the vet. Most places will work with you if you don't have all the money to pay for the visit.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Is he overweight? Is it really humid? Is he an inside dog? Does he get a LOT of exercise? Is he on heartworm preventions?

If these questions don't answer your question, take him to the VET asap.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Definitely get to the vet ASAP. DO NOT WAIT!

Sounds kinda like what happened with my 11-1/2 month old yellow female, Daisy. She became very lethargic, would not eat or drink. I took her into the vet and they ran blood tests that showed auto-immune disease which was attacking her red blood cells. They gave her two blood transfusions, but she could not pull through. She went from a happy pup to dead in less then one week. I wish there was more that could have been done. RIP Daisy, I still miss you!


----------

